# My latest job



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

House was in pretty good shape, boxing was shot and needed to be replaced. HO decided on the cheaper solution of vinyl. Old asbestos siding paints up nicely. Sprayed 90% of it with Duron weather shield semi, and got it all done right by myself in about 6 days. 

http://img97.yfrog.com/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=murphy1.jpg

Before the house was done the HO wanted me to paint the store as well. As you can see it was in pretty bad shape and there was a lot of work to do. Replaced a lot of siding and some fascia board, and rebuilt one if the windows.

Hours of scraping as well. It got washed yesterday and I will prime, and caulk tomorrow. Hopefully I can get some paint on it before the weekend. 

http://img691.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=store2.jpg


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Must be nice to work outside in January


----------



## joelietz (Feb 2, 2010)

The scraping is the part I dislike! Right now I'm working on some old inside doors that have about 6 coats of old paint on them. I think they're going to look much improved when they're all fixed up though.

-------------------------
xxxxxx


----------

